# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Rahmah [Sancak S - Istanbul S - Torres - Staffetta Mediterranea]

## giorgos_249

*http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1106277*

*http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=879590*

*Το RAHMAH της NAMMA LINES μετασκευάζεται σε ρορο;*

----------

